# Quick Trip To Smithville Property



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

fter cutting some pasture of our 10 acres out there I managed to get a few pics before sundown and a couple this morning. Then the rains came and had to leave. While we were leaving looking at the pasture cutting results my other half got a laugh when I left the bluebonnets patches untouched and some other tall wild flowers.
I can't wait to go back. I never seen so many butterflies in all my life. 
The raccoons were talking and the deer were plentiful last night. The owls were hootin too! I really love our little getaway place.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Those pictures make me want to be there in the worst kind of way. Beautiful work.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Those pictures make me want to be there in the worst kind of way. Beautiful work.


Thanks, I'm hoping to go back soon to get more Landscape shots. Just driving in this area puts you in a good mood.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Sandy. I like them all but #3 is my favorite.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

These are all quite nice. Your work is outstanding as usual! Thanks for posting.


----------

